# Thanksgiving traditions



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Do you have any Thanksgiving traditions?  I guess mine is a tradition as I still make the stuffing my mom made.  My husband always asks me to make extra.  There are only 4 of us around the table, but rather than a traditional prayer, we all name one thing we have been grateful for in the past year.  
*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes, We always have our whole family for a traditional turkey dinner. Here's a photo from last year:


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

Radish Rose- thank you for the laugh!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2016)

:lol1:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2016)

All of the Thanksgiving traditions that I grew up with are now fond memories.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2016)

Our Thanksgivings are  very similar to the gatherings when I was a child.  Our children and grandchildren used to join us at our home (it's the same home that our kids were raised in, as was I as a child)  As we've aged, the gathering has moved to their houses and as the grand-children have married some of them have their meals with their in-laws and join us later in the day.  

No one has to fly in for the occasion as we all live within a 100 mile radius.  A blessing for my wife and I in this modern age of scattered families.  Sadly, we do have one grandchild (out of 13) who lives on the west coast of the US and we do miss he and his wife but they usually call on Thanksgiving and have a "Facetime" visit with us all.  This years Thanksgiving is in Connecticut  at our son's home and 2 new great grandchildren will be joining us for their first appearance.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 9, 2016)

I serve many of the traditional dishes that my mom served and after my eldest sister kind of took over and added some of her own,I do some of hers as well. This year we are going to her house/her daughter`s house (they live on the same property) and it will be four of the five of us siblings. Unless the "dog show" sister shows up but I doubt that. Thanksgiving weekend is a big dog show weekend-the "Turkey Circuit",so she will be off to that. Anyway,my eldest sis isn`t doing well health-wise and my brother has been sounding down as the first anniversary of his wife`s passing approaches (and their wedding anniversary) so I told the kids they are on their own this year-I have to be where I feel I need to be and I don`t want to overwhelm them with my huge group. I can make them all a big Thanksgiving dinner any old time.


----------

